

Ask HN:  Does anyone know how to get back into facebook? - obelix

Long story:  http://textblog.anands.net/archives/196<p>Short story:<p>I have 3 RSS feeds and I was trying out various options to add the feeds to my profile.  I finally settled on a Yahoo Pipe to aggregate all my feeds into a single feed.<p>Facebook termed it as a violation of their TOS.  A GUI mis-understanding later, my account got disabled.<p>Question: What is involved in getting back into facebook? Does anyone know?
======
qhoxie
I've had a couple friends with similar experiences, their accounts were
reactivated after:

1\. Emailed request/explanation.

2\. Short time period (~2 weeks).

~~~
obelix
Thanks, I have emailed them already. Appreciate your reply.

